# [SOLVED] Flashing Red Light on PS3 (Wont turn on!)



## Rockafeller

I've had a 40 GB Ps3 since April of 2008.

At around June of 2009, the PS3 randomly failed to turn on one day. Every time I tried turning it on, you'd see the normal green light light up, but then you'd hear the beep noise, and it would flash red until you press the power button. The PS3 just failed to turn on.

I sent it in to Sony to get it fixed. It costed me $150, since my one year warranty had expired. They had it fixed and brought back to me in a couple of days. They gave me a new 90 day warranty.

It is now December 2009, past the 90 day warranty, and I'm getting the red light again. This time it happened while I was playing an online game. Everything was fine, then all of a sudden it turned off and started flashing red. I turned it back on and it lasted for about 3 minutes and then went back to flashing red. Now it *will not* turn on. (Continues with flashing red)

I've searched the internet for fixes on this, and I can't really find a straight answer. Some say that it's "dirty", so you need to clean it, other say it's "overheated" and there is no fix.

My mother says the problem is that I use the PS3 too much... I refuse to believe that. That would mean that every PS3 in the world has an expiry date? What a rip off.

Should I buy a brand new slim 160GB PS3?
Should I buy an Xbox 360?
Should I quit playing Video Games and sell all of my consoles?
Should I get suckered in to paying $150 to Sony every six months?
Is there any way that I can fix this myself? (Please tell me there is!)

Thanks.


----------



## rossva

*Re: Flashing Red Light on PS3 (Wont turn on!)*

Have not experienced this myself as my PS3 is only a couple of months old, but I believe a common cause is usually to do with the HDU. 

Only if you're 100% confident with doing this, then I'd suggest you try reseating the HDU inside, and replacing it if this doesn't help.


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: Flashing Red Light on PS3 (Wont turn on!)*



Rockafeller said:


> I've had a 40 GB Ps3 since April of 2008.
> 
> At around June of 2009, the PS3 randomly failed to turn on one day. Every time I tried turning it on, you'd see the normal green light light up, but then you'd hear the beep noise, and it would flash red until you press the power button. The PS3 just failed to turn on.
> 
> I sent it in to Sony to get it fixed. It costed me $150, since my one year warranty had expired. They had it fixed and brought back to me in a couple of days. They gave me a new 90 day warranty.
> 
> It is now December 2009, past the 90 day warranty, and I'm getting the red light again. This time it happened while I was playing an online game. Everything was fine, then all of a sudden it turned off and started flashing red. I turned it back on and it lasted for about 3 minutes and then went back to flashing red. Now it *will not* turn on. (Continues with flashing red)
> 
> I've searched the internet for fixes on this, and I can't really find a straight answer. Some say that it's "dirty", so you need to clean it, other say it's "overheated" and there is no fix.
> 
> My mother says the problem is that I use the PS3 too much... I refuse to believe that. That would mean that every PS3 in the world has an expiry date? What a rip off.
> 
> Should I buy a brand new slim 160GB PS3?
> Should I buy an Xbox 360?
> Should I quit playing Video Games and sell all of my consoles?
> Should I get suckered in to paying $150 to Sony every six months?
> Is there any way that I can fix this myself? (Please tell me there is!)
> 
> Thanks.


I would say get an Xbox 360 but I'm probably a bit biased because I own a 360 (my dad owns a PS3 so I don't base my opinion on what I've heard...). The only thing that would probably stop you wanting to switch to a 360 is the fact you will need to buy new games for the 360...

If you are experienced with technology then try what the last post said but beware you could do more damage then good if your not careful e.g. electrostatic discharge can ruin components.


----------

